# Mueller indicts 12 Russian military officers for DNC hacking



## Deleted User (Jul 13, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## Xzi (Jul 13, 2018)

Beat ya to it, but a new thread isn't a bad idea for visibility.  

Seems like Roger Stone (close Trump ally) might be going down soon, given how much he's bragged about communications with Guccifer 2.0.


----------



## Deleted User (Jul 13, 2018)

Deleted


----------



## KingVamp (Jul 14, 2018)

This is almost unbelievable. Like, it is actually worse than we thought.


----------

